# Me hice una Pierna Robotica con piezas de auto y botellas¡¡



## El_Mago_ (Feb 10, 2011)

*Me hice una Pierna Robotica te la muestro¡¡ Con pzaz de auto y botellas¡¡*

Como proyecto para la escuela hice una protesis automatizada y aqui te la muestro paso a paso como es que la arme con rotulas automotrices y botellas de plastico¡¡
NO hay otra como esta es propia de mi autoria ¡¡¡
Les dejo el archivo que hice en power donde vienen todas las imagenes paso a paso como la arme en lo mientras aqui abajo les dejo como quedo finalemente¡¡ 













DESCARGA

​


----------



## Arnoldrs99 (Feb 9, 2012)

hola, serias tan amable de mandarla a mi correo, esque ya no se puede descargar....mi correo es












lo agradeceria mucho


----------

